# AUXTIN temperature??? What the heck!



## MOCAMBO

Its possible it may be a compilation of all the temps? Im not sure, but maybe.


----------



## jrharvey

Well every screenshot i have seen shows this temp around 35c-40c. Probably an error but I would like to know what the heck it is a reading from.


----------



## Technophobe

Don't loose any sleep over weird temperature reading from different software applications. People get sub zero and huge temps like yours when the software trys to read temps from sensors that probably aren't even connected.

See what temps your MB will support reading and cross them off your list (NB, SB, general MB temps etc.). Then check off CPU case and core temps, GPU core + memory + ambient (if available) and then HDDs. Then I would disregard any other weird temps you might find.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

same thing happens to me cept mines reporting at 125c, nothing to worry about probably a bad sensor or something like that


----------



## DennisC

Must be an incorrect sensor. Right now, HW monitor is detecting system temp as 3C for me....


----------



## wipwar

Mine is reading as 73c in CPUID HM


----------



## gaz76

jrharvey said:


> Ok I just noticed this. I searched on google but couldnt find anything on this subject. What the heck is AUXTIN and why are those temps so high? Maybe a false reading?


Im sure its the psu power supply? AUXTIN


----------

